# Yellowing leaves



## iamtd (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey all. Its been a little while.

I''m just looking for a second opinion. My leaves are starting to yellow and i think its just the plant using up its last reserves of N at the end of flowering. It just seems to me that I should have a few weeks left, and was wondering if i shuold add a little N to get them through to the end without completly dying.

Here's some pics. The ant died pretty happy i reckon.

Thanks!


----------



## iamtd (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh temps are around 27c. Plenty of ventilation. PPM is around 900 and pH 5.5-6.1. 

Cheers!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 9, 2010)

*how many weeks into flowering are you ?
*


----------



## iamtd (Feb 9, 2010)

Around 6. Not exactly sure. had some issues early on with photo period.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 9, 2010)

well if they are an 8 week strain all seems normal ,,,but if they are 10  weeks you may want to give thema shot of N imoeace:


----------



## iamtd (Feb 9, 2010)

I just checked some old post. They will be at 8 weeks on the 22nd of this month. Give or take a few days. Its Indica, I don't know what strain but  think it should be 8 weeks.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't add N. It may cause them to start revegging.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 9, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Don't add N. It may cause them to start revegging.


 
:yeahthat: .....
*what are you using for a fert? *
*you may have to tweak your ph a lil to find the sweet spot.*
*heres a link to a chart for some ref..*

*http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908*

*LH*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello Iamtd 



			
				iamtd said:
			
		

> had some issues early on with photo period.


 
We need a lot more info about this comment.

eace:


----------



## iamtd (Feb 10, 2010)

I just had light leaks and flowering was delayed a few weeks at the very start.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 10, 2010)

iamtd said:
			
		

> I just had light leaks and flowering was delayed a few weeks at the very start.


 
*hey big guy.. how long did the light leaks go on b4 you noticed it happening??*
*LH*


----------



## iamtd (Feb 11, 2010)

It doesn't matter. It was when i first changed to 12/12. they wouldn't flower. so i checked for leaks. They started flowering soon after that.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

It doesnt matter? I would be more concerned with that than I would some yellowing dude. Assuming its hydro for that ph?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 11, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> It doesnt matter? I would be more concerned with that than I would some yellowing dude. Assuming its hydro for that ph?


 
*:yeahthat: ....light leakes are no biggy.. we must make sure our plants are green.. lol not yellow.. lol sorry.. *
*LH*


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Don't add N. It may cause them to start revegging.



Can you cite any references for that?  Just sorta sounds so ..internet .... 

If that were the case, then plants grown outside in soil, with a constant supply of N would never go into flower.

I'm not talking about a massive overdose of N here, but I just can't see where normal levels of N during 12/12 would cause any sort of reversal.

You would get nice green leaves, but that is what drives the buds and is a good thing.  Yellow leaves aren't driving anything.

DD


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 11, 2010)

*outside is a total diferent life style i would say.. its not man made...
they flowers and what not flower at season not because we tell them to like we tell our plants to bud.. putting them into 12/12.. most fertilizers have amounts of N in them wheather its GH 3 part or AN seni A&B they all have N...
AN A&B have a grow and bloom.. but the bloom still has some levals of N in it..
i would say he needs to get his light leaks under control.. which he did... and his drift right.. or try a direct 5.8 if hydro...
JMO......
LH*


----------



## iamtd (Feb 13, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> It doesnt matter? I would be more concerned with that than I would some yellowing dude. Assuming its hydro for that ph?


 
If it had of happened in the middle of the 8 weeks of flowering, i would say it would matter. But it doesn't matter because my plants never started budding because they weren't getting a full 12 hour dark cycle. They were always in veg, untill i got the leaks under control. It is hydro i drift from 5.5-6.1. I'm using ISN Supreme A&B 11/5.8/13.5. I water with clean ph'ed water every two weeks and add new nutes.

The leaves are continuing to get very yellow and even dry to a point. Not all just some of the larger fan leaves. There is another sativa in there that are showing no signs of this. I'm concearned just because the main cola is still looking very under ripe. All the pistils are still white. The side buds are almost fully ripe.

I'm just thinking i'm not going to get much more growth with those fan leaves dying off.

fyi: the plant that i'm talking about now is an indica.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 13, 2010)

*Isn supreme is it a grow or is it a bloom?? that seems to have hight levals of  N to be a bloom fert.. i grew with AN A&B and they had a bloom and a grow.
are the green eafs crisping up on you as well or is it just the yeller ones drying up??
light leaks are big problem.. as you noticed..
LH*


----------



## iamtd (Feb 15, 2010)

There is grow and bloom. I'm using bloom obviously. The green leaves arn't only the yellowing leaves


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 15, 2010)

hey bud,

I dont mind seeing the green color fade on my plants progressively to yellow throughout the grow after the first few weeks.  I think this is more often than not totally normal and it is just the plant using up the sugars stored in the leaves as flowering progresses.  Personally I never add nitrogen during flowering but I doubt if it would be the end of the world if you did or if you gave them a 50/50 grow and bloom nute, etc.  The light leaks are the biggest issue that you've had that will affect the finishing and timing of the plant.  Any interruptions in the 12 hours of total darkness really wreaks havoc on the plants internal flowering cues to switch all of her energies into flowering.  Hopefully now that you fixed the light leaks she'll flower hard and finish up nice for you.

Happy Growing!


----------



## iamtd (Feb 15, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> hey bud,
> 
> I dont mind seeing the green color fade on my plants progressively to yellow throughout the grow after the first few weeks. I think this is more often than not totally normal and it is just the plant using up the sugars stored in the leaves as flowering progresses. Personally I never add nitrogen during flowering but I doubt if it would be the end of the world if you did or if you gave them a 50/50 grow and bloom nute, etc. The light leaks are the biggest issue that you've had that will affect the finishing and timing of the plant. Any interruptions in the 12 hours of total darkness really wreaks havoc on the plants internal flowering cues to switch all of her energies into flowering. Hopefully now that you fixed the light leaks she'll flower hard and finish up nice for you.
> 
> Happy Growing!


 
Thanks dos. Its deffinatly the best i've grown so far and it stills has a bit in it. So fingers crossed.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 15, 2010)

It seems to me that your plant has a long time to go until done.  Whatever the strain, it looks to me that it is only in its first few weeks of flowering, or so. So, perhaps, you've been set back by a few weeks? Just mind the pH and feed them properly, etc., but it looks like a long time before harvest.


----------



## iamtd (Feb 17, 2010)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> It seems to me that your plant has a long time to go until done. Whatever the strain, it looks to me that it is only in its first few weeks of flowering, or so. So, perhaps, you've been set back by a few weeks? Just mind the pH and feed them properly, etc., but it looks like a long time before harvest.


 
Thanks for your input Alistair, she does look like she have a while to go. It's strange but i guess all i can do is what you said. This grow has already been a long, long time. Its been rather frustrating. New grow room after this one, so hopefully I can use what I have learnt to avoid these problems in the future.

I''m still happy with the results though, can't wait to try some out.


----------

